# The Legend of Zelda possibly getting live-action Netflix series



## Alberto7 (Feb 6, 2015)

HHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Netflix reportedly developing new live-action series based on Legend of Zelda | The Verge



Being the Zelda fangirl that I am, I am squealing like a prepubescent teen.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 6, 2015)

I heard about that today - very cool!! Casting should be interesting!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.



I'm on the same boat here...


----------



## chinnybob (Feb 7, 2015)

As much as I'm a massive Zelda fan I'm almost totally against this. One thing I've always loved about the games is the lack of voice acting; it lets me use my own imagination and interpret the characters my way. I probably wouldn't watch this because I don't want the way I read the characters to be influenced in any way. I'd compare it to having a favourite book which then gets made into a film, e.g. His Dark Materials are my favourite books and after seeing the film I always picture Daniel Craig as Lord Asriel when I read it, which sucks because that's not at all how I imagined the character (and that film was awful anyway). It could work the other way, the Game of Thrones series has actually made the books better for me, but I just don't want to chance it with Zelda!


----------



## wankerness (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope it's as good as this:


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 7, 2015)

I personally don't get why some people are upset about this (there's even a change.org petition to stop production... ). Worst case scenario, the show sucks and nobody watches it. I don't actually mind if they give Link a voice in the series. As long as the actual videogames are left untouched, I'm good.

I guess I do understand some of the points, like your perception of some characters changing after watching the show, but I just don't work that way. I think I've been playing Zelda for way too long and I've invested way too much into the franchise for my perception of the characters, story, and/or universe to be changed in any significant manner.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 7, 2015)

I have some serious misgivings about this. I don't watch Game of Thrones, but isn't it primarily about aristocratic power struggles and urban politics? Making a show in that same vein would not remotely be in the spirit of the LoZ games. LoZ has always been about adventuring, about big open worlds full of monsters and powerful magic. Also, as ChinnyBob said, Link is supposed to be a bit of a cypher; his personal development has nothing to do with why he's such an enduring and popular character. Making a show about Link as a person kind of misses the entire appeal of Legend of Zelda.

Granted, we know very little about it at this point, but we know more than enough about it for me to have a very bad feeling about it.


----------



## chinnybob (Feb 8, 2015)

yingmin said:


> I have some serious misgivings about this. I don't watch Game of Thrones, but isn't it primarily about aristocratic power struggles and urban politics? Making a show in that same vein would not remotely be in the spirit of the LoZ games. LoZ has always been about adventuring, about big open worlds full of monsters and powerful magic. Also, as ChinnyBob said, Link is supposed to be a bit of a cypher; his personal development has nothing to do with why he's such an enduring and popular character. Making a show about Link as a person kind of misses the entire appeal of Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Granted, we know very little about it at this point, but we know more than enough about it for me to have a very bad feeling about it.



I was more using GoT as an example of how good casting can compliment (if not improve on) the source material.

It's a good point too about how Link is really not much of a character. I always thought he was just supposed to be an avatar for the person playing the game, hence why you can change his name and why he never actually says anything.

I guess we'll have to wait and see. I hope the show proves me wrong!


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2015)

Link did talk in some games:



Maybe the series will be based on this!


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2015)

^ I would watch the shit out of that show a million times over if they based it on those games!


----------



## yingmin (Feb 8, 2015)

chinnybob said:


> I was more using GoT as an example of how good casting can compliment (if not improve on) the source material.



I wasn't responding to you with all that Game of Thrones talk; the article linked in the OP says that the writers of the show "want it to resemble Game of Thrones, but with a more family-friendly vibe". 

Ultimately, my biggest concern for this, as with any other property based on nostalgia, is whether it's being made reverently, or whether it's a cynical cash grab, no matter how competently executed. I could forgive a bad Zelda movie or tv show as long as it could convince me that it was being made out of a genuine love for the source material. If Zelda is just the gimmick that sold a family-friendly version of Game of Thrones to studio heads, then no thank you.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 8, 2015)

I sincerely doubt it will delve into politics. My assumption is they meant like GOT in quality, costumes, time period, look, etc. of the show. 

Personally I'd prefer they go more the direction of Robin Hood (tv series) or Merlin.


----------



## ridner (Feb 11, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I hope it's as good as this:





totally forgot this show existed


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 14, 2015)

you know, i too am a bit iffy with this. however, what i do know is that nintendo has protected zelda for about 15 years or so and didn't want it on the big screens for a reason. though this is still development stages, nintendo can still pull from the project and not go through with it. 

with that said, i wouldn't mind if the show was true to the name 'legend of zelda' and not the game. ie, the entire show is talking about a lousy princess who gets kidnapped and she endures whatever punishment is thrown at her. it makes zelda as a very strong female character. they build her up to the point where she gets god-like status after she dies. link would be a part of the legend too and he becomes the Achilles of the story. relive through the legend. 

or even have zelda and link die off very early in the season (episode 1 even) and the legacy/after math of their death. how ganondorf comes in, and without zelda or link, he runs amok destroying whatever comes his way (touching upon windwaker, where no one is link nor zelda, but they save the day by beating ganondorf)

or i wouldn't mind if they make link a depressed soul after zelda dies (please kill someone in the show! have a darker atmosphere like majoras mask) thus he refuses to talk. but he is a master swordsman and archer. though he's still a child at heart and rather go fishing than save someone...though that may make him seem more selfish than magnanimous... 

i would cringe and be heart broken if they make the show cheesy and only focus on the cheesiness of the games.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 14, 2015)

soliloquy said:


> or even have zelda and link die off very early in the season (episode 1 even) and the legacy/after math of their death. how ganondorf comes in, and without zelda or link, he runs amok destroying whatever comes his way (touching upon windwaker, where no one is link nor zelda, but they save the day by beating ganondorf)



I would be much happier if they went with an in between time, like a WW prequel, than probably anything that would involve Link. Ganon's got a lot of dialogue in the games, I could be convinced by the right actor for him. Zelda and Link, not so much.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 14, 2015)

StevenC said:


> I would be much happier if they went with an in between time, like a WW prequel, than probably anything that would involve Link. Ganon's got a lot of dialogue in the games, I could be convinced by the right actor for him. Zelda and Link, not so much.



the in between time would be too similar to the hobbit and LOTR. we know ganondorf is a prick that is dangerous. we know link and zelda, together, destroyed him once. people living in the shadows of the one-who-cant-be-named. showing the gorons, zoras, kokirii people all fearing the shadows and rumors cast by 'the dark side'

its too lotr, starwars, harry potter, etc...yes, they are popular for a reason. but its almost a cliche. :S 

the writers do have a lot of work on their hands. as said above, what made the hyrule world so lovable wasn't necessarily the story line, but the player exploring and having an adventure. the story, in my opinion at least, for the zelda series, was never really that strong as it was never truly driven by character development but by player development. 

maybe the show will just be taking place in hyrule/termina and talking/showing the other characters like talon, saria, the goron king, jabu jabu etc, all under the rule of ganandorf, the tyrant and glimmer of hope that zelda and her family are still alive to one day take over the throne again...humm...


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, sh!t. We might not get anything after all.

Iwata: Netflix Zelda TV Show Article &#8220;Not Based on Correct Information&#8221;


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 23, 2015)

Alberto7 said:


> Well, sh!t. We might not get anything after all.
> 
> Iwata: Netflix Zelda TV Show Article Not Based on Correct Information



I hope this is true.  I just don't see a Zelda movie working out.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 23, 2015)

I can understand people thinking a certain rendition might not work, but for the life of me I can't think of a single valid reason why it just wouldn't work at all.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 28, 2015)

I just don't get opposition to it, if it sucks don't watch it and your life is exactly the same as if it hadn't been made. If it's good, then you can watch it, and things have improved. Win/win!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 30, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I can understand people thinking a certain rendition might not work, but for the life of me I can't think of a single valid reason why it just wouldn't work at all.



the story line for the zelda series isn't all that strong. it never was strong to begin with. if they solely base it on OoT or any other game for that matter, they really need to add to the content as there wasn't much to go with to begin with. 

them adding more to the content is where problems may arise. it may not, as it gives them creative freedom. but thats the scary part of it too. too much freedom and they may mess it up. 

but then again, since there wasn't much in the game in terms of story line, perhaps that would work in their favour as fans have no idea what IS missing from the story.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 30, 2015)

When I see shows like Robin, Merlin, Legend of the Seeker, etc. work and be quite entertaining I just don't see why it would be impossible. I do agree that it could very well be awful, but someone said they didn't see it working at all which is just silly to me.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 30, 2015)

flint757 said:


> When I see shows like Robin, Merlin, Legend of the Seeker, etc. work and be quite entertaining I just don't see why it would be impossible. I do agree that it could very well be awful, but someone said they didn't see it working at all which is just silly to me.





for what its worth, shows of late have been superb. in the late 90's, early 2000's, tv was over run by shows like Xena, Buffy, beast master, lost world and the likes. they may have a following, but they were also pretty cheesy. 

now show, cheesy shows do exist now a days too, but from what i can see, its rare and far between. pretty much every show out there now a days has a very strong story line, that, even if its cheesy, it works in its weird sense of humour. 

so, i suppose i do agree with you. whatever direction they take it, it will be entertaining. 

now...i wonder what the fans reaction would be if they chose to make the show similar to Colin Farrell's Alexander. where the entire show is based on legends about link and zelda. and towards the end, have one of the story tellers reveals the 'truth' about a character, and then says 'nah, nevermind, people wont like that, so lets not right that in our version of the story'. almost as if they are passing history down.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh no pretty much all of those shows I listed are cheesy, but I don't mind it when it's done right and they all have a semi-complex over arching theme that works well too. The comparison I was making is that I found them to be excellent shows and they were set in a similar setting that I believe Zelda could be placed in that would work.


----------

